# Zoloft Dosage?



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

My doctor just changed my zoloft to 75mg instead of 50. But I take one 50 in the morning then a 25 at night. I would think that a 75 in the am would be better. The only reason I question her is because she drags her feet about the IBS subject and didnt really wanna give me the zoloft (for anxiety) but her assistant did. So my question is for those taking more than the 50mg, do you take you total dose in the am or split like me?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I take 100 mg in the morning. I went from 25 to 50 and now 100. I've never heard of splitting the dose. Zoloft can make you drowsy and cause "fuzzy" thinking, etc., so maybe your doctor wants to avoid this. I'd ask your Dr. about it. I know mine once suggested taking it at night so if I felt "out of it" I'd be going to bed anyway. It's different for everyone.


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

I never heard of spliting it either. My doctor was against the idea of medicine but her assistant decided that it would help me. I didnt really feel a change in the split dosage so Im going to try and take it all at once in the AM. Does 100mg work for you LD1?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess you could say it works, but not completely. I still have anxiety attacks (the primary reason I began taking it), but I am not sure if it's the IBS or the anxiety that causes problems. I feel more calm, but the IBS still prevents me from living a "normal life." I am hoping that once I get my IBS under control the anxiety will be reduced with the help of the Zoloft. I was told 100 mg a day is a pretty common dose and if 75 doesn't work for you don't be afraid to ask you Dr. to up it to 100 or change your medication.


----------

